# Crazy Maizy's Journal/Photos



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

Decided to start a thread for picture of maizy and to document her progress.

Day 1. Maizy is fairly friendly considering shes never been held before. She seems very hyper, hence my Boyfriend calling her Crazy Maizy. Her nails are horrible and she needs a bath. Noticed she is missing her front teeth and her other teeth look like vampire teeth. Runs like crazy on her wheel and around her cage and seems to like to cuddle with her stuffed penguin. 

attatched her first picture


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

AWW Shes such a cutey! How old is she?


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Very very cute


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

i was told just under 8 months. shes kinda on the bigger side though we got her wieghed miraculously tonight. and shes 450 grams. people before had her on purina kitten chow and i dont think she needs to be eating kitten food.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe... Maizy is beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Day 3 

Maizy went to see the vet today. Shes being treated for mites. however hasnt seen behavior like hers before. She has calmed down some but still has crazy energy and is jumpy but not scared. Shes going back in 2 weeks if she hasnt settled down. 
She may have a tumour on her brain thats causing her to be crazy active. Fingers crossed for her that shes okay.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just gorgeous! Did her vet say that about her?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Vet said shes not seen behavior like hers before because she seems so aggitated but isnt scared. Shes treating her for mites and i have to bring her back in about 2 weeks if shes still acting the same. She thinks she may have a tumour or something wrong with her brain thats making her so overly active. Were gunna have to wait and see.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

Day 4

at 7 am this morning when lights went on found Miss Maizy Sleeping in her wheel. She is a Wierd little girl.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

i dont know if its the mites treatment working or if shes getting use to me. but Maizy has slightly calmed down today. she is still a ball of energy but shes not jumping all the time and she even let me hold her for a few seconds without running away. However shes taken to biting my couch and trying to play tug of war with it !I started adding some better quality food into her mix today. And offereing mealies which she has no interest in. 

im excited i think she might be warming up to me a bit.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I am glad to hear she is warming up  You should have taken a pic of her sleeping on her wheel, it must have been very cute <3


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

Day 5

She was sleeping in her wheel again this morning when i got up. Didnt get a picture tho she woke up when i tryed. 
She ate mealies! and some of the new kibble. so i hope she will switch over easily.
Shes still very very hyper but at least shes not jumping and hiccuping as much. and scratching is down as well. 

She bit my boyfriend today tho so were gunna try giving her another of his shirts tonight to get her more us to his smell more.


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

Sounds like things are getting better! You must be doing a great job with her.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just so pretty!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

Day 6. 

Maizys less jusmpy to day but still acts like someone gave her coffee. shes seems to be better if i let her run around for an hour out side the cage before i try to interact with her. 

She was up twice today during daylight to eat (seems to like the new food) and loves mealies. she doesnt seem to like bare hands much.

Currently carrying her "baby" from one end of my couch to the other. very cute.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

Almost the 2 week mark.

Maizys better, still hyper. starting to beleive the vet may be right and shes got something wierd in her brain, doesnt matter still love her. 

She loves love baths and has warmed up to me enough shell sleep about 3 inches away from me as long as i dont touch her.


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Both your hedgies have such adorable noses!
Let us know what the vet says, I hope she just happens to have odd behavior, she's so cute!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

awe thanks  i think they are pretty cute but im biased .


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my! Such a gorgeous baby!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

Dont know what happened last night but when i woke up this morning Maizy TRASHED her cage. Wheel is sideways, dishes both dumped, fleece is pushed over to one corner. She must have had a fun night.


----------



## joloveshedgies (Mar 4, 2012)

She is gorgeous love, what a lovely thread.

Hugs

Jo xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

tonight i had the most rewarding moment with Maizy. Out for play time i was sitting watching her play and then she ran over and ran up unto my lap, and layed down! she even let me pet her quills and didnt huff at me. She sat there for a whole minute before she went back to playing with her tubes and ball. Im beaming.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, that's exciting!!  It's awesome when you see progress like that. She must really be comfortable with you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks. Im really happy shes comfortable now. its been almost a month. Shes still hates everyone else tho.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

so yesterday was lettin maizy play on the couch while i had dinner and she decided she wanted some too, and promptly jumped into my bowl and started chowing down.


----------

